
Show HN: Web Previewer for Apple TV's LSR Images - JeremiahAlex
https://jeremiahalex.github.io/LSR-img/
======
JeremiahAlex
I spent ages making the LSR (Layer Source Representation) icons for my new
Apple TV game, so I wanted a way to reuse them on the web when promoting it. I
couldn't find a solution, so I had a go at making one.

It's a work in progress, and I'm sure it will require tweaking, because I
approximated the right movements by eye. It's created as a HTML5 Canvas
component, and motion is with mouse movement on desktop, device orientation on
mobile or animated. Currently has a few settings for turning on/off shadows,
zoom, rounded corners, resizing but more to come.

Please check it out and let me know what you think. It's also my first Open
Source Javascript project.

~~~
johnhenry
Nice, but a bit more context as to what exactly these images would have been
nice :)
[https://developer.apple.com/library/tvos/documentation/Gener...](https://developer.apple.com/library/tvos/documentation/General/Conceptual/AppleTV_PG/CreatingParallaxArtwork.html)

------
callmeed
Hey, props to you this is really cool. My current side project is a CMS for
TVML video apps on Apple TV. This is exactly what I need to let users preview
LSR images and I'll definitely be using it in the future.

